# TC Dimension



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anybody seen the new Dimension that TC has? I plan on buying one in .308 when I get a chance.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

ive seen it...looks cool


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

I really don't like the looks of it.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

It is a very different look Huntinfool. I don't mind out though. Just hope it shoots good.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I wonder what the price is on that thing with it being the first interchangeable barrel bolt action.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I saw one in .270 for $600 and a .308 for $650. I think for every action group (A,B,C,D) that the price goes up. But depending on how it shoots, $650 isn't bad for a rifle.

Jake


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

if they made one chambered in 30TC i would already have one. 

until they do im sticking my Icon in 30TC.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Dude, why get a TC for anything other than ML? Especially in 7.62, just get a rem 700 and start tippin stuff to a grand


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

rem 700 all the way :teeth:


----------



## xcr 1.5 (Feb 13, 2012)

My Tikka t3 will shoot under 1/4 MOA with reloads. Get a tikka and you wont want anything else


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

you will love the TC i got mine in .308 and its guarenteed 1in groups at 100 or they will replace with another one!! ive got the dimension and an encore and they shoot great!!! but i love my ruger m77 .270 with barnse tpx ammo!!!


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

It seems pretty cool but I don't like synthetic stocks a whole lot


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

xcr... not to be a dick, but how you measuring that .250" groups?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> xcr... not to be a dick, but how you measuring that .250" groups?


x2. I could see .5 groups but I can't picture shooting .250 groups out of a completely stick rifle.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

jake, you know how groups are measured and you know what a 7.62 is as a decimal... 

my savage prints sub moa groups with factory loads and thats as stock as it can get, so it can happen.. kinda


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

My Uncle has a 700 that I shot 1/2 MOA groups with factory rounds. But the one Tikka that I shot wouldn't shot MOA groups. I know it can happen but I've never seen a Tikka do it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm no doubting the gun, i've seen tikka's shoot good groups.. i've seen m1a socom's shoot sub moa at 200 with the stock iron sights and factory tac loads


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Holy crap!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

haha thats an interesting story behind that one, but she'll do it day in and out if ya got someone good behind the trigger.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Text me I wanna hear that story haha.


----------

